# Uknown Serrasalmus



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hello to all.
I just got this beautifull Serrasalmus.
The fish body is very 'compressed' the coloration of the anal fin and the oppercular area is yellowish and it has numerous spots and bars that dissapear in the belly region.
The fish is 2,5-3 inch total length.My opinion is of a _Serrasalmus Altuvei_



















What do you think?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

im no expert by any means but i would say an irritans


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Powder said:


> im no expert by any means but i would say an irritans


It is easy to exclude Irritans from the 'list' because the fish doesn't have clear terminal band that it is one of the basic characteristics of an Irritans.

Sorry to say but NO Irritans....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...not an irritans. 
I would also guess altuvei from the picture because of the sparse spotting below the midline, however, at that small size, I think it could be altuvei or compressus....and most likely compressus simply because of the large amount that have been imported lately.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah like i said im no expert 
but i had to take a stab to get better right ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The uppermost spots on the fish are enlongated and become rounder as you go down the body, and they completely disappear just past the lateral line... which leads me to belive he is an altuvei.


----------



## JFK (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks exactly like my compressus to me, mine's similar sized too.

JFK


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

I am going threw the same thing right now, I have one that looks just like yours. Here is a quick pic, I also think mine might be an altuvie, but ain't sure. Sorry about the bad pic.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't know why but the first pic reminds me a S. hollandi


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

*syclone* Your fish is clearly a Pristobrycon sp. not a Serrasalmus.

*Fomoris* If we take the description of OPEFE as the most valid up to date then the fish has nothing to do with hollandi.
Here is a pic from Hollandi page on OPEFE inverted and i also added the comment why i disagree with Hollandi.

View attachment 89030


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance, but is there any common names for what you give me. I did a quick search here and google and can't find alot of info. I ordered this fish as a rhom, but apparently it is not. I would like to find some info on what I got and how to care for him.
Thanks for the id husky jim.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

JFK said:


> Looks exactly like my compressus to me, mine's similar sized too.
> 
> JFK


It doesnt. Look close at your compressus. The lateral line, you will see spotting extending beyond this line. In altuvie, generally the spotting will stop @ this area.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> *Fomoris* If we take the description of OPEFE as the most valid up to date then the fish has nothing to do with hollandi.
> Here is a pic from Hollandi page on OPEFE inverted and i also added the comment why i disagree with Hollandi.
> 
> View attachment 89030


Okay thanks for the input









The S. hollandi's pic that you have posted is a lot different than the image that I made in my mind (look at the S. hollandi page on aquascapeonline)... That's why I said S. hollandi :nod:

Otherwise, I think you have a S. compressus but send us a new picture when he will be bigger... If not anymore spot appears, I would say S. altuvei









NB : Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I am going to say altuvi as the spotting basically stops at the lateral line.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm going to pull the Marginatus-card on your fish, Jim - he reminds me of another fish on this site that was ID'ed as such.
But no matter what is is, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

With young fish, S. altuvei vs. S. compressus they are very close in appearance, hence why you need locality data. My impression is your fish is probably (and I use that loosely) S. compressus.

As for S. hollandi comments, these species is being revised. What might happen in the future, I predict that S. hollandi will NOT be a distinct species, but a local variation of the well known S. eigenmanni. Jegu is working on that potential concept, so don't think for one minute its carved in stone.


----------

